# 7 String Wallpapers?



## Trepan (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where there are some nice 7 string guitar wallpapers? Ibanez doesn't have any at all on their site that I could find. I'd really like to get a cool looking wallpaper for my desktop at work of my RG7321 in high resolution.


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 14, 2008)

Ask Michael if you can have some high res pictures of his RG.


----------



## trv (Feb 14, 2008)

I use this as my wallpaper. It's not an RG, but If you like I could upload the full size image for you.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 14, 2008)

On my other computer I've got a few of an LACS... can't remember who's it was.
It was a black RG with white binding, and one pup. I'll upload it if you want.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

How about these?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, awesome.


----------



## Trepan (Feb 14, 2008)

trv and OzzyC that would be awesome if you could upload the full rez images. Thanks to all who have replied so far!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

Dudes....photos is awesome but resolution is too small fro desktop


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are two high res pics of my RG7, don't diss my photography skills (or lack thereof), or my 3.2 MP camera


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool /\


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm... That's the only one I can find...

I used to have more; I'm not sure what happened to them. 

Found another...


Just reailzed I have a few of CB's LACS, too.


----------



## trv (Feb 14, 2008)

Trepan said:


> trv and OzzyC that would be awesome if you could upload the full rez images. Thanks to all who have replied so far!



You can download mine from here: S7 Wallpaper (1024 x 768)


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Hmm... That's the only one I can find...
> 
> I used to have more; I'm not sure what happened to them.
> 
> ...



Too small to


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 14, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Too small to





It's the best I've got...


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 14, 2008)

Shawn said:


> How about these?




thanks shawn, i have a new wallpaper pic for my comp now!


----------



## sex_art (Feb 14, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Hmm... That's the only one I can find...
> 
> I used to have more; I'm not sure what happened to them.
> 
> ...


does anyone know where i can get some Nobs like that custom RG has?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## OzzyC (Feb 14, 2008)

sex_art said:


> does anyone know where i can get some Nobs like that custom RG has?



It appears to be a white/clear bell that's got a rubber ring over the upper portion for grip.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/834832-post30.html


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 14, 2008)

sex_art said:


> does anyone know where i can get some Nobs like that custom RG has?



ibanez has them on their store site, but only amber and black. white ones where never publicly available. check plastic knobs on all parts. closest i could find


----------



## depthofield (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, I just created a widescreen wallpaper of my new ibanez RG7321 (7 strings). 

Hope you like it. 

http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ibanezum0.jpg


----------

